# Another Pooch Test (or two)



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

I keep going back and forth on them (most recently, just "no, not bred"). Doe 1 could be due any day up til November 8 and Doe 2 up til December 15. I'm not really hopeful on either since there's still no udders on either of them. Spring is going to be a long wait. Sigh. 

Doe 1



























Doe 2


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would say no, also. But there is always a possibility I could be wrong!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm by no means a professional, but I vote no


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Me too.  but I'm no good at the pooch test.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like a no to me too, but I'm also new at the ol' pooch test


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

*More pooch test help please*

What do yall think? I adopted her about a month ago and she is approx. 9 months old, the previous owner said she may be pregnant, and this is my first goat......im trying to learn what I can about the pooch test, but im just not sure.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmm, the way you tell is if the vulva points down, she is bred. If it points up, she isn't. Generally works that way, at least. Can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Vulva.....the part under the poop spot that is shaped like a V? (don't laugh at me in new lol)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

vulva, lady bits, the hoo haa....yes. the part below the poop spot. 

I vote bred. can you get a picture of the entire back side with udder as well, with tail naturally up?


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

ill try! she is pretty shy!


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

are these better pictures?
View attachment 42522


View attachment 42523


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The links aren't working.


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

how about this one?


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

and another  thanks for every ones help!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's so fuzzy! I vote yes, but doesn't seem far along as I don't see an udder. again, I am NOT a professional....


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Yay, I hope so! Thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

One from the side would really help.. But I vote yes as well.. Make sure she isn't too thin.. 9 months is kinda young to get bred.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lots of people breed at 7-9 months old; I have heard they do just fine, and can actually have a harder time if you wait till they are over a year or more.
Lacie (Little-Bits-and-Pieces) does that, you can ask her about it. 
I intend to breed one of our doelings when she's 8-9 months old- she's a very healthy weight for h age, so I think she'll do great.


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

I was wondering if being that young would hurt her or not.....and she is fed well, but do you recommend any supplement's or extras she should have? She is Nigerian dwarf


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I vote no on the first two, yes on the last one. Nine months is just fine for breeding, if they are big enough (60% of average adult weight).


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

oh and the male we have (he is fixed, sorry im learning correct terms) likes to bully her sometimes, like head butt her ( I know its natural) but should I worry about him hurting the (possible) baby? You guys are a lot of help, im glad I found the goat spot!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If she is in early pregnancy you can go ahead and feed her grain and such, but around the last month and a half I would stop grain, or only feed a little bit, as kids grow 2/3 of their size in the last month and a half, and You don't want them growing too big.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would separate the wether (the male) from her, if he is head butting her stomach it can cause her to abort.


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

and he is so, separate them I will do!!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks bred to me, she sure is long


----------

